
It's time to talk about Google, the Pixel phones, and feelings of abandonment - okket
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/10/06/its-time-to-talk-about-google-the-pixel-phones-and-feelings-of-abandonment/
======
Synaesthesia
Google turns out to be a profit seeking corporation, like every other
corporation, jumped into the game of marketing expensive phones.

However they may have failed to generate enough hype to get people lining up
for these phones, and having spoilt us with the low-cost Nexus 5 (in the US
only please note), it's tough to accept a phone which costs the same as an
iPhone 7 or Galaxy S7.

